# More Christmas Specials at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/12/14)

More KILLER Christmas Deals

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/12/14)

Hmmm that lancia is tempting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm that lancia is tempting!


Have to agree with you on that!


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm that lancia is tempting!



Lol @Sir Vape , I love the description of the Lancia's top cap:

"Sick top cap Hawaiian inspired engraving"

Only a vaper would understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

Lekker deals @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/14)

I hope you follow retail trends and have a new year clearance sale.  

Vape budget has been exhausted, bread and water till jan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/14)

@Gazzacpt if you haven't already realized it already we are permanently on a clearance sale lol. Always trying to give you the customer the best deals possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I hope you follow retail trends and have a new year clearance sale.
> 
> Vape budget has been exhausted, bread and water till jan.



U lucky @Gazzacpt 
My Vape budget and every other budget is spent. I'm waiting for end of Jan now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/12/14)

Trigger pulled on the Lancia  it was just too tempting. I love the idea of the glass section. 

Thanks for the great prices guys


----------

